# Burton and Union hmmmm



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

*you axed 4 it*

I'm a big Burton fan, Union represents themselves better on this forum because, lets face it, the big B doesn't have to do shit besides not drop the ball.

Their customer service is super awesome even though they don't participate here. I'm on my second pair of Malavitas in the last few years and the last pair is still super cherry and broke in (read comfy as fuck) with a few parts that Burton has sent me to keep them alive. 

If you don't ride A TON, then it doesn't matter go with your gut, if you have any problems either company will support you. If you are gonna put 60+ days a year on them, then nitpick the details like fit adjustments (especially if you are near between sizes) and any other feature that may appeal to you.

I'm a big fan of plastic unibody baseplates, they provide comfort and material intolerance (metal bindings with multiple parts will develop tolerance[by this I mean the parts wiggle where they join]from heat exchange and abuse, and imo are not comfy under or around your foot). I believe Union offers both but I don't use their stuff (just haven't, if they sent me some to try I'd be happy to test them *wink).

The Unions have undoubtedly more street cred and will pair nicely with a handlebar mustache or beret.


----------



## Altephor (Feb 4, 2010)

Had my Union Forces for 5 years. I only get out like 5-10 days a year, but they've held up beautifully. If it weren't for a little yellowing on some of the padding (they are solid white), I could list them as 'like new' condition.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm also a huge fan of burton bindings and I've also started exploring union bindings as well ever since they "fixed" the toe strap rachet issue.

I have burton genesis, cartel, malavita and from union the force, and the t. rice. 

They are all great bindings and it really comes down to minor personal preferences or less issues with a particular binding. 

Some people dont like the unibody construction of burton bindings because they have a tough time centering their boot on the board. Some people complain about not centering the ankle strap on the new trice and factory bindings. Some people hate the new smaller ankle strap on the trice. You name it and people will complian about it.

I think you will be fine with any binding that you have listed. Buy one that you think looks better or better color way, or better priced. Some places are having 30% sales on union right now and 20% on burton bindings. Happy shopping..


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I currently own the Factory, and have previously owned the Cartel. Both are good bindings, with slightly different feel in the footbed and overall flex. The only advantage I find with the Factory over the Cartel is the Factory baseplate design allows a wider range of stance options and adjustability than the unibody style Cartel. But if the Cartel happens to center your boot on the board and fall in a stance range you're comfortable with, then I think they're about even in quality. I found the Factory a bit more aggressive than the Cartel, but the Cartel model I owned was a from a few years ago, so I'm not sure how much the flex and response has changed since then.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

snowklinger said:


> The Unions have undoubtedly more street cred and will pair nicely with a handlebar mustache or beret.


Good stuff snowklinger. Not just the quoted comment either.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Cartels are great bindings however the 2015 version has these grill things on the bottom part of the highback that eats through/destroys your boots. After 2 days they ate through the rubber backing and top layer of leather on my burton rulers and i immediately had them swapped out. Using unions now and their great. Beware of the 2015 cartels...they are hungry...


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

I'd have liked the Factory and Rice more if they didnt have stock forward lean. Noticeable calf bite when I rode them. 

Most things have generally been covered and both are good options as long as the forward lean doesnt get ya. The new toe straps are in fact good on the Unions. And I have always appreciated that they more or less ride like a plastic binding but with better adjustability of the aluminium heelcup, which is also better shaped now.

Foward lean aside, do you want density canting, or fixed angle canting?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Nivek said:


> I'd have liked the Factory and Rice more if they didnt have stock forward lean. Noticeable calf bite when I rode them.
> 
> Most things have generally been covered and both are good options as long as the forward lean doesnt get ya. The new toe straps are in fact good on the Unions. And I have always appreciated that they more or less ride like a plastic binding but with better adjustability of the aluminium heelcup, which is also better shaped now.
> 
> Foward lean aside, do you want density canting, or fixed angle canting?


Removing the forward lean adjuster from the team highback seems to be pretty common for park.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Nivek said:


> I'd have liked the Factory and Rice more if they didnt have stock forward lean. Noticeable calf bite when I rode them.
> 
> Most things have generally been covered and both are good options as long as the forward lean doesnt get ya. The new toe straps are in fact good on the Unions. And I have always appreciated that they more or less ride like a plastic binding but with better adjustability of the aluminium heelcup, which is also better shaped now.
> 
> Foward lean aside, do you want density canting, or fixed angle canting?


On my new setup I have Union Factory bindings. I did have one large problem...

These are L/XL bindings, which are advertised to fit up to a size 14 boot. The binding itself is wide enough to fit a size 14 boot. However, the stock Factory ankle straps are not long enough. For reference, I have size 13 boots and the ankle straps were not long enough. Period. I contacted Union and they sent me Union Force ankle straps and hardware. I swapped them out and that worked. I also noticed that the ankle strap itself is about the same length between the Factory and Force. However, the Force's hardware is longer where it attaches to the heel cup. So, FYI, you can use your regular Factory strap with the new hardware, which I liked because the Factory strap is nicer/higher quality than the Force's.

Union took care of the problem with me and I knew the Factory straps would work due to someone's post on here (sorry, forgot who to give credit to!). Other than that, the bindings are awesome. Nice and stiff like I wanted and they seem quite responsive as well. Shock absorption seems pretty solid to me also.

I haven't noticed any problem with the highbacks giving me calf pain like the previous poster mentioned. Did you rotate the highbacks so they are closer to parallel with the board? When I did this, it allowed the highbacks to rest flush against the heel cup and remove some that stock forward lean.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Jcb890 said:


> I haven't noticed any problem with the highbacks giving me calf pain like the previous poster mentioned.


You won't. There's less calf bite on the Factory than there was on the old Force.


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Extremo said:


> You won't. There's less calf bite on the Factory than there was on the old Force.


Cool. This is my first set of Union bindings and I must say that I really like them so far.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

snowklinger said:


> I'm a big Burton fan, Union represents themselves better on this forum because, lets face it, the big B doesn't have to do shit besides not drop the ball.
> 
> Their customer service is super awesome even though they don't participate here. I'm on my second pair of Malavitas in the last few years and the last pair is still super cherry and broke in (read comfy as fuck) with a few parts that Burton has sent me to keep them alive.
> 
> ...


:3tens: :3tens: :3tens:


----------



## Jcb890 (Dec 12, 2014)

Extremo said:


> You won't. There's less calf bite on the Factory than there was on the old Force.


Just to echo this point. I just had my 2nd day out. I didn't really count the first one since it was 1/2 of a day and on 1/3 of the mountain. After a full day of hard riding, I had/have no calf soreness at all. Almost every other part of my body is sore and tired, but my calves are good!


----------

